# Wings over Houston 2017



## davechng (Nov 14, 2017)

2017 marks another great show in Ellington Field TX

cluck on link below to get full detail report and pix
http://airwingspotter.com/wings-over-houston-2017/

this year we get the Tbirds, Navy Superhornet demo, coastguard demo, warbirds from CAF, collins foundation, lonestar flight museum

the major show center comes from teh Vietnam war demo which features the F-4D Phantom II, F-100, TA4F,o2, A-1, UH1 and AH1 demo with ground forces M113 and gun trucks.















other actions here










DAveC
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2017)

Very nice series, Dave.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi Dave. 
You had me with the Phantom shot, love that shape, it looks so powerful and threatening. 
I did "cluck"  on the link and you have loads of great shots, particularly the cone and the fireball is quite spectacular. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Nov 26, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dave.
> You had me with the Phantom shot, love that shape, it looks so powerful and threatening.
> I did "cluck"  on the link and you have loads of great shots, particularly the cone and the fireball is quite spectacular.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Do you think Dave is originally from New Zealund?  Excellent shots Dave


----------

